# Ad Hoc Office Signs



## Lewiy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yesterday, we had a problem with one of our photocopiers in the office which prompted one cheeky employee to stick a note on it which read “PLEASE DON’T USE ME FOR PRINTING, I’M JAMMING MORE THAN BOB MARLEY”
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
What’s the best ad hoc notice/sign you’ve all seen posted randomly in your place of work?


----------



## DominicB (Feb 29, 2008)

This may well be apocyphal, and there are various pictures on the web and doing the round by e-mail, but apparently at one place of work, an employee had dropped a pen behind the paper drawer of a photocopier, and the IT bloke couldn't get it out, so an engineer was called, but for the meantime the IT bloke scrawled a note and stuck it to the photocopier :

*DO NOT USE - PEN IS STUCK*

DominicB


----------



## lenze (Feb 29, 2008)

"Poor planning on your part does NOT constitute a crisis on mine"

lenze


----------



## justme (Feb 29, 2008)

Best page:  Whoever owns the XYZ vehicle, it is rolling down the parking lot.


----------



## Marbles (Feb 29, 2008)

Apparently I'm broken


----------



## Smitty (Mar 1, 2008)

Department of Redundancy Department


----------



## MarkAndrews (Mar 3, 2008)

"Dont store up your farts, that's where all the crap idea's come from"


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 4, 2008)

In my Boss's cabin the following Quote has been framed and hanged on the wall above his sitting place:

"*IN GOD WE TRUST - ALL OTHERS BRING DATA*"


----------



## Thorin (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a sign on my desk which states :-

*Change is inevitable*
except from vending machines.


----------



## MorganO (Mar 4, 2008)

In our Strategic Planning Division, our supervisor put up a sign which said: *PLANNING TO PLAN*, a perfect comment on government operations.


----------



## Domski (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to have this stuck on the side of my PC so anyone approaching my desk could see it:

"Remember, if you annoy me it takes 42 muscles in my face to frown but it only takes 4 muscles for me to extend my arm and punch you in the face."

The boss asked me to take it down. Miserable sod.

Dom


----------



## MarkAndrews (Mar 5, 2008)

Domski said:


> I used to have this stuck on the side of my PC so anyone approaching my desk could see it:
> 
> "Remember, if you annoy me it takes 42 muscles in my face to frown but it only takes 4 muscles for me to extend my arm and punch you in the face."
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkAndrews (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Michael M (Mar 5, 2008)

In our estimating section there is a sign:

GOOD !!
CHEAP !!
QUICK !!

Pick any 2 'cause all 3 will be impossible !


----------



## Patience (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a postcard on my wall that says in big letters:

"WE NEVER SURRENDER!" 

Which seems appropriate sometimes.


----------



## arkusM (Mar 11, 2008)

I have this posted on my wall:
"Teamwork: A few harmless flakes working together can unleash an avalanche of destruction"

That aside from numerous Dilbert cartoons - still looking for the hidden cam.


----------



## RossMcColl (Mar 12, 2008)

A couple of good ones in our place, such as:

"The beatings will continue until morale improves"


And we have a project "Rome" going on at the moment and have the following slogan posted up on desks:

"Rome did not create an empire by having meetings, they did it by killing all those who opposed them"


----------



## JazzSP8 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have this on my wall at work...

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/juha/1637

(well, not a wall .. partiton would be more accurate...)

Makes me remember when I'm dealing with "demands" LOL


----------



## indiantrix (Mar 15, 2008)

"Miss Waite manages our Complaint Department.  If your Customer Service Representative's response is unsatisfactory or unacceptable, you are invited to go to Helen Waite!"


----------



## Expiry (Mar 25, 2008)

One of my favourite office signs was in the toilets of an office block on one of the upper levels:

"Urinals out of order. Please use floor below".


----------



## Patience (Mar 25, 2008)

Ewww!!!!


----------



## MorganO (Mar 27, 2008)

One of my co-workers saw this sign posted on the wall of a Special Forces Unit:

*"Have a plan to kill everyone you meet"*


----------



## Expiry (Mar 28, 2008)

One of my favourite websites ever is http://www.despair.com/

They have some great signs, such as:

Just because you've always done it that way, doesn't mean it's not incredibly stupid.

It could be that the purpose of your life is to serve as a warning to others.

The secret to success is knowing who to blame for your failures.

Let's agree to respect each others views, no matter how wrong yours may be. 

Consulting: If you're not a part of the solution, there's good money to be made in prolonging the problem. 

Hard work often pays off after time, but laziness always pays off now. 

Quitters never win, winners never quit, but those who never win AND never quit are idiots.

And my all time favourite:

It's always darkest just before it goes pitch black.


----------



## lenze (Apr 20, 2008)

The girls at the local watering hole have this one posted.
Sexual Harassment Area!! It will NOT be reported.
It will, however, be graded.

lenze


----------

